# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  كفيفات ينجزن أعمالاً فنية ويدوية

## زهرة الريف

*الخط - شمس علي 
أنهت أربع فتيات كفيفات، تتفاوت أعمارهن بين 20 و 30 سنة، في تحد لإعاقة البصر، دورة تدريبية للأعمال اليدوية، نظمها مركز القطيف للمكفوفات، أنجزن من خلالها، جملة من الأعمال الفنية واليدوية، مثل: «جرار للزينة، وإكسسوارات، وألبومات وبراويز للصور، ودمى، وشموع».*
*وأمضت المتدربات، «سهير الخميس، ونداء آل تنبل، وأمل آل جميع، وزهراء الناصري، وماجدة المحيش»، في الدورة، نحو 18 ساعة، لم يسجلن فيها غياباً. وعبرت المتدربة سهير، عن سعادتها، في دخول الدورة، وقالت: «منحتني جرعة كبيرة، من الثقة في النفس، وعززت شعوري بقدرتي على إنجاز أعمال يدوية، وفنية، على رغم أنني كفيفة»، لافتة إلى أنها حال انتهائها من إنجاز أي عمل، تشعر بـ «الرضا عن الذات، وبأنني، لا أختلف عن الأخريات، ومثلي مثل، أي واحدة مبصرة»، مشيرة إلى أنها «قبل افتتاح المركز، كنت إنسانة يائسة وأحدث نفسي بأن ليس في استطاعتي ممارسة الحياة في شكل طبيعي، لكن الأمل يتجدد في حياتي»، وأردفت «والآن تغيرت الفكرة في داخلي»، وعزت السبب إلى «الدورات التي تلقيتها في المركز، ومنها الدورة الأخيرة».* 
*وذكرت بأنها «كانت تسارع إلى عرض أعمالها على الأهل والصديقات، وأنا في غاية السعادة، وتزداد سعادتي، وأنا أتلقى منهم الثناء والتشجيع»، لافتة إلى أن «الأعمال ستبقى، في عهدة المركز حتى يتسنى عرضها في المهرجانات». وتحدثت سهير عن أعمالها، قائلة: «أنجزت عدداً من الأعمال مثل: طوق للشعر، وشموع، كما قمت، بتغليف ألبوم صور، وسلة للمناسبات، وعش عصافير، وبرواز»، وكشفت عن نيتها «الاستمرار في إنجاز المزيد، من الأعمال الفنية، وتقديمها هدايا للأهل والصديقات»، من أجل أن أستشعر قيمة ما تعلمت، ومقدار ما أفدت منها، بحيث لا تبقى فائدتها محدودة بوقت تلقيها».*
*وتمنت سهير أن يستمروا «في إعطائنا، مثل هذه الدورات المفيدة»، متمنية «مزيداً من التطور للمركز، الذي دائماً، ما يسعى لتقديم، جميع ما يسعدنا، ويضاعف جرعة الأمل في نفوسنا»، لافتة إلى أنها «لم تتلق تعليماً نظامياً، قبل التحاقها في المركز، لكن تلقيت بعد التحاقي به، دورة لتعلم لغة برايل، تمكنت من خلالها من الإطلالة، على عالم أوسع وأرحب»، مشددة على أنها وعدد من زميلاتها «لم نعد نشعر بوجود شيء اسمه مستحيل».*
*وبدورها، عبرت أمل، عن سعادتها لتلقيها هذه الدورة، ودورات أخرى، وقالت: «عملت على تبديل حالنا إلى أحسن حال، خاصة وهي تمنحنا مزيدا من الثقة، والحماسة، والتشجيع»، لافتة إلى « عجزي سابقا عن القراءة، لكن بعد تلقي دورة برايل، ودورات أخرى، تمكنت من القراءة والكتابة، وتحسن وضعي تماما»، لافتة إلى قيامها بـ «تزيين جرة، وصناعة برواز من الفلين، وبعض الأعمال الفنية الأخرى»، نافية تعرضها لأي صعوبات. يذكر أن الدورة، التي يقيمها المركز للمرة الأولى، امتدت نحو شهر، بمعدل يومين في الأسبوع، وكانت تحت إشراف المتدربة، ماجدة المحيش. 
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

يعطيك العـــــــــــــــــــــــــافية

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*وهذه احد أعمالهن
لكِ الشكر لجزيل أختي على هذا الخبر الرائع
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله والله فرحت اليهن 
موفقات اخياتي

----------


## زهرة الريف

*الفراشة الحمراء* 
*عفاف الهدى* 
*تسلمــو على المرور*
*حبي عترة محمد*
*تسلمي خيه على الصورة* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

زهرة الريف بورك قلمكم ونصرتكم للكفيفات وبصراحة ما اقدر اسوى الشي اللي  قاموا به فهذا ابداع مثل ما نشوف من عرض لأعمالهم 
دمتم بخير

----------

